# What’s everyone’s Dream amp list



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So what would be on your dream list of amps?

for me the top would be something like this.

1: 60s/70s vox ac30 top boost
2. Original marshal plexi
3.60s fender twin reverb (I’m fine with my silver face”
4. Probably my early Mesa
5 . Rolland jazz chorus 120? (2x12)
6. Tweed fender bass man
7. Marshall blues breaker (2x12)
8. Marshall super lead 
and I can’t really think of any others that’s really speak to me


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Do you mean a list or a list of everyones preferences?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> Do you mean a list or a list of everyones preferences?


Yeah


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Right now, I just want one: I have a good mind to build a Fender Princeton amp head for a reference tone. Instead I keep buying guitars damn it.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

FatStrat2 said:


> Right now, I just want one: I have a good mind to build a Fender Princeton amp head for a reference tone. Instead I keep buying guitars damn it.


I think that’s an issue we all suffer from


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thinking about selling the Jubilee 2525c and picking up a small modelling amp. 

1. Fractal
2. Bogner


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

One that can be used in an apartment, loves pedals, with or without headphones and has a really good direct out for recording. Tubes would nice, not necessary.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I have the resources to buy just about any amp I may desire. This would likely not be a wise use of those resources, as I can neither eat, nor live in, an amp.

What I do wish is that I had the time, resources, and motivation to better use the gear I have.

That said..... a Vox AC 30 with the trolley, an ampeg fliptop bass amp, and a Magnatone with true vibrato would be welcome in my basement.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Paul M said:


> I have the resources to buy just about any amp I may desire. This would likely not be a wise use of those resources, as I can neither eat, nor live in, an amp.
> 
> What I do wish is that I had the time, resources, and motivation to better use the gear I have.
> 
> That said..... a Vox AC 30 with the trolley, an ampeg floptop bass amp, and a Magnatone with true vibrato would be welcome in my basement.


I hear you I’d like a new tv but a tv won’t feed you


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Guilty pleasures:
-Maz 18 MKII 1x12
-Magnatone Twilighter 1x12

Reality:
-I’m going to build a 2 gain stage blackface Princeton without Reverb or Trem in a head format.
-Also looking to build a 5E3 with a half power switch.
-Converting my National Studio 10 into a Fender Champ.
-I’d love to build a Normal Channel only AC15 head with a half power switch and an EF86 preamp.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Sovtek/EHX - MiG 50
Fender - Princeton 65 RI
Marshall - Bluesbreaker


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I have a deluxe reverb already, so I'd go for the Roland Jazz Chorus 120. But only if I'd never need to move it.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Something in the Orange family. For an unknown reason I never owned one even if they are one of my favorite amp tone.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

If it weren't for the weight, I'd like to have a Rivera Fandango again.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

1. Revv Generatior (newest one)
2. Mesa Triple Crown
3. Mesa JP2C
4. Suhr PT15IR
5. Mesa Fillmore

All heads going into a Bogner OS 2x12.

Also a Kemper Power head for extra fun.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

A quad of Dumbles.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

DC23 said:


> 1. Revv Generatior (newest one)
> 2. Mesa Triple Crown
> 3. Mesa JP2C
> 4. Suhr PT15IR
> ...


I think I might be in love with this guy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No single amp. Maybe a bunch of small wattage tube amps. Lately my ears have liked a Laney, and an Orange, but there are so many choices. I wouldn’t mind another Traynor YCV20, and I’d even consider trading my 40 for one. For practical purposes I’d like a good acoustic amp again.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> Guilty pleasures:
> -Maz 18 MKII 1x12


Also #1 on my list, but the head and matching 2x12 (and reverb)


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

I currently own a Soldano Hot Rod 50. It's better at what I am looking for than anything else I've owned. (And I've owned a substantial list)
But I think the SLO 100 would be my dream amp. 
Except for the whole "My god it's too damn loud" thing, of course. Not sure the wife, or even the folks living two roads over, would enjoy my owning that nearly as much as I would. So I think I'll stick with the Hot Rod.lol


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I’d love to have old Traynor s and Garnets …


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

I already crossed 3 dream amps off my bucket list that are keepers (Metropoulos Metroplex, Morris GCM-008 & recently a Suhr PT15IR) as for the rest of the list:

Wizard MC25, MTL Hybrid or MCII
Diezel VH4
Bogner 3534
Soldano SLO 30
Morris Sirrom


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

player99 said:


> A quad of Dumbles.


Up until this year I’ve never heard of dumbles


----------



## Rickenbacker198 (Jan 10, 2017)

I’m simple,

Matchless DC30 Samson Era 
Bogner Uberschall Rev2
70’s Orange OR120
1972 Marshall Super Trem with lay down transformer
60’s AC30
Selmer Zodiac
JMP-1 / Triaxis / Mesa Strategy 500 rack rig
Diezel VH4 
Diezel Herbert


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the ones that I have.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> Up until this year I’ve never heard of dumbles


It's all in the crystal lattice.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

player99 said:


> It's all in the crystal lattice.


I’m going to act like I know what crystal lattice is lol


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

In no particular order:


Gibson GA-40(?) the one with the 2 different sized speakers. You know, the Jim Hall amp.
Diezel VH4
Tweed Harvard
Tweed Bassman
Blackface Deluxe
Henriksen Bud
Ampeg V4


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Dream amps? 

No, not really. I'm pretty happy with what I have. I have a modular set up with a few amps and pedalboards. I can mix and match.
I know the gear and I have it dialed in. I'd take this over a list of amps I don't know.

Basically, it already sounds good and I just try to do it justice.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

A "Clement"


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

No dream amps here. I'm fine with my Milkman Creamer for now.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m going to act like I know what crystal lattice is lol


He mentions crystal lattice at around 42 seconds. Crystal lattice is something people joke about in the electric guitar world, referencing Dumble's comments.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

dream amp was a Dr.Z Z master, so I order one in Dec 2020, still have it. So far nothing comes close to it in the tone dept. to my ears. Sold all my other amps.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I would trade the desire to own a dream amp for visits to the shops of the wizards, top of my list would be Pierangelo Mezzabarba.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Running said:


> I would trade the desire to own a dream amp for visits to the shops of the wizards, top of my list would be Pierangelo Mezzabarba.


Paul, I have the sneaking suspicion that you are a wizard.
Hell, I would like to visit your house. Wouldn't do me any good seeing as 90% of the time when you are explaining anything I get lost as soon as you start, but maybe there would be something to be gained by osmosis


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Give me @bluehugh2’s Bludotone and a blonde Princeton and I’ll be happy forever.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

I sold 6 nice amps after living with my First Gen Tone King Sky King. I have two extension cabs with different speaker "flavours," but I'm done. I have lots of vintage amps (Fender/Marshall/Boogie) and boutiquey stuff come through the shop, but I'm going on year 7 with the Sky King and still loving it.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Mark Brown said:


> I think I might be in love with this guy.


😂😂😂 Getting the list down to 5 was tough and I think there's some crossover--but a guy can dream. haha


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have owned and/or played through enough amps to know that what I have is good enough. My only wish at this point would be a 500 watt plus bass amp with a reasonably light 4x10 cab but in reality my Traynor SB110 does the job because I go through a DI into the house system and use the amp as a monitor.


----------



## AlexOT (10 mo ago)

I use a lot of effects and run different voices/instruments through my setup.. the roland jazz chorus seemed like a clean dream amp for my experiments. The JC120 is too big and heavy for my lifestyle, age and ambitions, but the JC40 I recently bought is the dream come true.


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

player99 said:


> A quad of Dumbles.


Yeah I was thinking the same thing but maybe just one. With four you could buy a damn nice house even at todays prices!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Rabbit said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing but maybe just one. With four you could buy a damn nice house even at todays prices!


Quadraphonic baby!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I Currently have 12 amps and 2 Modellers.
there isnt anything I want, and I’ll probably Work to cut down a little.
at this point the only “dream amps“ I would want, would be some crazy expensive amps just to have because they would be cool to own.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmmm.....my tastes are often far from conventional.

Peavey Classic 50 410
Peavey Ultra 60 or Ultra 410
Plexi that I can play at a lower volume than "kill" and still get all the gainy goodness
a higher gain Marshall
Traynor Custom Special
Mesa Mark V 25
Soldano SLO 30
Phaez Pasadena
Friedman BE100
One of the SRO modded Marshalls favoured by Slash and George Lynch.

Ultimately, one can get most of this with a good modeler.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Vintage Fender tweeds, but with the current pricing, they will remain just a dream


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

Can I put 2 down??? Soldano SLO 100 and a marshall bluesbreaker (exactly Clapton’s from the Beano album)


----------



## byronmaiden (Dec 27, 2016)

Something cool for me is my dream list is what I now have at home.
Mezzabarba MZero
Wizard MTL KT200
Mesa JP2C 
Mesa Badlander 100

And a bunch of different cabs to run them through. All very different and so fun to play.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

50s Tweed Deluxe
60s Fawn AC10/15
60s Princeton Reverb
60s Vibrolux Reverb
70s 20 Watt Marshall


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

My dream amps are:

Two Rock Bloomfield (have it)
Matchless DC-30 (also have it)

HMM not sure what to do next...maybe more pedals...


----------



## Buford Stumpwater (Oct 25, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> So what would be on your dream list of amps?
> 
> for me the top would be something like this.
> 
> ...


Fortunately, I own all of my dream amps.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Ever since I first heard of it I've been Jonesing for a ToneKing Imperial Mk2 but I'm not wealthy so ....


----------



## gphfxns (6 mo ago)

New: Tone King Imperial MKII or Two Rock Classic Reverb
Old: '65 BF Deluxe, or Princeton


----------



## JTM45BB (11 mo ago)

Not that I’ve had a lot of opportunities to try out a lot of different stuff but as of now it would be something along the lines of:

-Friedman Be Deluxe 100
-Morris Perplex’d S3 and Mojo
-Wizard MCII
-Dr. Dan M-68 or JTM 45
-Allen Amps Brown Sugar and Encore

In all honesty I would be more than happy to own even one of the amps listed here though, maybe one day!


----------



## Blamecanada312 (8 mo ago)

So many to choose from. One that matches the sound in my head that i want to come out of the speaker. Havent found it yet…thats part of the fun.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

A Friedman. It doesn't matter which one but they're just too expensive. I've thought about the JJ-Junior 20w though as that's one of the more inexpensive ones at $2200 CAD.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Dru Edwards said:


> A Friedman. It doesn't matter which one but they're just too expensive. I've thought about the JJ-Junior 20w though as that's one of the more inexpensive ones at $2200 CAD.


A friend of mine had the PT-20 with matching cab. I thought it had something special going on. It's dynamic and big-sounding for a 20W EL84 amp. I really enjoyed playing through it.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

1. Thunderfunk 100LS (early version with 6550s)
2. Matamp - early one with the bass rolloff filter before V1 
3. Something custom from Morris, like a ultralinear Marshally thing but with reverb. Or Matampy - could replace #2 if so
4. Sunn 1200s (already got one!)
5. Garnet Sessionman FTR (already got one!)
6. Traynor Super Custom Special


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Grab n Go said:


> A friend of mine had the PT-20 with matching cab. I thought it had something special going on. It's dynamic and big-sounding for a 20W EL84 amp. I really enjoyed playing through it.


The PT-20 is one of the amps I would like the try. It's got great sounding gain on it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wardo said:


> I like the ones that I have.


My thoughts exactly. I have "good enough" amps, "Good enough" pedals, and "good enough" guitars. I need to spend more time giving them justice 👍


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

My dream is to build my own amp.


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Have acquired most of the heads I wanted but eventually will probably pickup:

Friedman BE-100
Marshall JCM 800
Soldano SLO 100
Hiwatt DR-103
Roland JC-120H

Just the 100 watt heads to use with Torpedo Studio WOS, no cabs for me. Nothing too boutique just want the classics.


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

90s soldano hot rod 30 plus into a custom wrapped mesa 4x12.. so many sales regrets..


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Chito said:


> No dream amps here. I'm fine with my Milkman Creamer for now.


Well this amp has been supplanted now by a Carr Rambler. LOL Not dreaming of any other amp at this point.


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

Really regret selling one a few years ago, but it still ranks as the "one" I want to get...Marshall 1974X...or a '57 Champ.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

A white covered Carvin combo or stack. not too picky about model, it's mostly the flashiness I'm after.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Mesa Kingsnake.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

I want a Stramp guitar setup like Rory Gallagher had in the 80s and an old Dynacord bass rig like Phil Lynott used.
And to play in places big enough to do either of those justice.


----------

